# My 6 NFC's



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Finn 

































Abi, Finns Sister. 

























Gibbs









Honey 

















Ziva 

















Annabelle 

















Thank you for looking


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my goodness. They are gorgeous. I do love Finn especially and Honey. I want another wegie ever more now !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: they are all purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Their beautiful, especially Annabelle she is amazing!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the look of Annabelle hope my lynx turns out looking similar


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for yor kind comments


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow they are all beautiful.... but especially Abs and Zeva! :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG Ziva is soo so cute.


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

love all of them gorgeous xxx


----------



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

you have alot of cats how do you cope lol:thumbup:


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

They are beautiful, especially Annabelle 

Is there a bit of a NCIS theme going on with the names? Abi, Gibbs, Ziva...?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

britishblueshorthair said:


> you have alot of cats how do you cope lol:thumbup:


Thank you

To be honest they are all very easy with the exception of their illness which is stressful in the house for everyone.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Sakura-Chan said:


> They are beautiful, especially Annabelle
> 
> Is there a bit of a NCIS theme going on with the names? Abi, Gibbs, Ziva...?


:lol: Yes .. how can you tell

If we have any more which is a possibility in the distant future then i reckon its going to be a male and have the name Ducky!! :thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all so lovely, but I especially like Ziva and what amazing colouring that cat has :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow what beautiful cats you have.
i must say i had a fluffy ginger and white cat as well as a tabby when i first married. they were my babies. your finn is just like my fluffy, he was the love of my life. ive always said if i ever see another like him again i wouldnt be able to resist. he is so like him its great to see, thanks for sharing.
michelle xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Julie! You already know I LOVE your cats, but there's definitely something special about your Ziva!!! xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous..................!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're just gorgeous


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

they're beautiful!
i love Finn!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what beautiful cats you have, gorgeous.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

My gosh *drools all over keyboard* they are stunning. I have no words! Heartbreakers.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all for such lovely responses to my cats... xxx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful cats. are you a breeder or just a gluton for wegies or both.
you can see you your two are brother and sister they have the same shape eye


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> beautiful cats. are you a breeder or just a gluton for wegies or both.
> you can see you your two are brother and sister they have the same shape eye


Thank you

With help and huidance from our breeders we hope to breed from Abi and Ziva once they are old enough and the time is right.

Although we do love the breed and have found out very quickly how addictive they are :lol: No more though !! 6 is more than enough for any one house hold !!

Abi and Finn and very alike and i agree you can tell they are related. Gibbs is their half brother as they all have the same father


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

Are they all from Jotunkatts? I remember seeing a post from you when you got Annabelle and said how addictive NFCs were. Now you have six! 

They're all gorgeous, but as my guys are brown tabby and white and blue cream and white, I have a soft spot for Honey and Ziva. If you do decide to breed Ziva, her kitts will be stunning.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know what you mean i have three wegies as well as five raggies and the wegies are definitely more lively. having said that one of my raggies must think he is a wegie as he loves to play fight my two wegie boys


----------

